# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Hanomag-kapsu - kenen?

## Compact

Helsingin Hehku -nimisellä Opetusviraston historianopiskelusivustolla on arkistokuva  eräästä kapearaideveturista. Valmistajanlaatan muodosta päätellen se näyttää Hanomag-veturilta

Kuvassa veturia nostellaan pois laivan kannelta ja ollaan siis Helsingin satamassa. Kuva liittyy Helsingin "teollistumiseen" ja kuvateksti kertoo tapahtuvan "purku- ja lastaustöitä satamassa".

Tietäneekö/arvanneeko kukaan veturin historiaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietäneekö/arvanneeko kukaan veturin historiaa?


Oisko matkalla Nokialle? Muistaakseni niillä oli tuollainen Hanomag, joka vielä 1970-luvulla seisoi Tampereen kaupungin varastossa Nekalassa Tampereen teknilliselle museolle annettuna.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Katsoin "Suomen juna- ja raitiovaunukuvastosta" tuota Nokia-yhtiön Hanomagin veturin valokuvaa. Se konehan on siis edelleenkin tallessa ja voi aika hyvin. Nykyinen kotivarikko on Uudenkaarlepyyn Kovjoella Suomen ainoalla 600 mm:n raideleveydellä museaalisia joukkoliikennepalveluksia tarjoavalla  radalla "Nykarleby Jernväg".

Nokia-yhtiön veturissa on valitettavasti vain kaksi akselia ja vesitankit ovat erilaiset. Ei siis voi olla se.

"Suomen juna- ja raitiovaunukuvastoa" lienee muuten edelleen saatavana Suomen Rautatiemuseon shopista. Vaan ei varmasti kauaa!

----------

